# Bajar tensión alimentación 0.5V ¿diodo en serie?



## Ferny (Abr 11, 2007)

Hola a todos

Me urge un poco solucionar mi duda, así que agradezco enormemente su ayuda. Primero comento mi pregunta y luego el porqué. *Necesito bajar la tensión de alimentación de un PIC en unos 0.5V, y la forma más rápida y simple que se me ha ocurrido es poner un diodo en serie con la alimentación (para pasarla de 5.0 V a 4.5 V). ¿Creen que funcionará?*

Con lo anterior me basta, pero quiero explicar el porqué para los entendidos. Alimento el PIC a través de una fuente conmutada que funciona bien y da 5.0 V regulados. El PIC está sobre una placa con más componentes electrónicos variados. Me ha surgido el problema de que cada 40 us hay un pico de tensión de 5.5 - 5.7 V que dura unos 5 us (lo medí con un osciloscopio) y no sé de dónde viene, pero puedo asegurar que no es de la fuente conmutada sino de algún componente de la placa sobre el que va el PIC (a saber cual) que debe demandar más corriente cada 40 us y eso desestabiliza momentáneamente a la fuente.

Hasta ahora ha funcionado bien, pero el caso es que hoy se tostó un PIC y no se me ocurre otra cosa que eso, así que estaba buscando una forma de rebajar ese pico. El PIC funciona bien a 3.5 V así que bajarle la tensión a unos 4.5 V no debe suponer ningún problema. Lo más sencillo que se me ocurrió teniendo en cuenta que mi diseño es difícilmente modificable fue ponerle un diodo en serie con la alimentación y que este diodo se "coma" unos 0.5 - 0.7 V, pero es algo que nunca hice y no sé si funcionará.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 11, 2007)

deberia funcionar si utilizar el pic solo la parte digital, pero deberias añadirle un condensador de 100nf de tipo lenteja y si puede ser lo sueldas directamente a las patillas de alimentacion del pic.

Esos picos me producen desconfianza, si tenemos en cuenta los condensadores electroliticos y demas componentes parecen pulsos muy energeticos, cas i te recomendaria que  revisaras el tema, utilizar una fuente lineal y volver a mirar en el osciloscopio. Si tienes un tester analogico utilizalo en estos casos suele marcar estas variaciones de form mas clara.


----------



## Ferny (Abr 11, 2007)

Pues me temo que también utilizo la parte analógica, pero en valores relativos, no absolutos, es decir sólo necesito comparar si una señal es superior o inferior a otra, no me importa tanto su valor, y estas señales como mucho llegarán a los 4 - 4.5 V no a los 5. ¿Sería esto un inconveniente?

Lo del condensador, está jodido, pero puedo intentar ponerlo lo más cerca posible.

La placa también tiene un regulador lineal 7805 listo para usar, pero no lo uso debido a su bajo rendimiento (es una aplicación solar y me interesa el máximo rendimiento, por eso puse una fuente conmutada). ¿Con él no se producirían los picos? La verdad es que no lo he podido probar... Igual puedo utilizarlo y desechar la fuente conmutada, aunque consuma más, pero hasta que no pruebe más cosas no puedo decidirme...

Otra cosa, ¿podrían estar viniendo los picos desde el 7805? Pq tal como está diseñada la placa, al conectar la fuente conmutada, el pin de 5V y el de 0V del 7805 quedan conectados también a la fuente conmutada... quedando el tercer pin flotante. Esto aunque el 7805 no se usa

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## JV (Abr 11, 2007)

Hola Ferny, lo del diodo anda bien, lo usamos en un equipo en mi trabajo. Respecto al regulador, supongo que usas el LM2575 que colocaste en otro post, tambien lo usamos por el mejor rendimiento y la unica diferencia en la linea de 5V es un mayor ripple que con el 7805 pero no se presentan picos en ningun momento, respecto a tener el 7805 de esa forma, no creo que te genere picos.

Saludos..


----------



## Ferny (Abr 12, 2007)

Efectivamente la fuente es la que puse en otro post con el LM2575, no es más que la fuente que viene en el propio datasheet.

Lo he podido observar con un osciloscopio mejor y he hecho una gráfica bastante aproximada de lo que sucede (imagen adjunta). Hay un pico que llega a 6V y luego vuelve a estabilizarse, todo esto cada 40 us. Es muy raro ya que en la placa no consigo encontrar algo que funcione a esa frecuencia (25 kHz) y que pueda ser la causa de los picos... La placa no es muy complicada, tiene un programador TE-20, reloj de 20 MHz, un puente en H y unas puertas inversoras... más algunos componentes pasivos.

Lo he probado con el 7805 y va genial, pero claro... el rendimiento se va por los suelos. Y justo lo que me interesa es conseguir el máximo rendimiento al ser una aplicación solar. A ver si me consigo un diodo y hago la prueba. De todas formas, ¿habría alguna otra forma más o menos "elegante" de suprimir esos picos?

¡Gracias!


----------



## JV (Abr 12, 2007)

En la hoja de datos del LM2575 viene un filtro pasabajos para agregar a la salida, creo que para el modelo variable, creo que te podria funcionar colocar un filtro de este tipo en la linea de alimentacion del PIC. Otra solucion seria un varistor de 5V si es que hay o implementar uno con diodos zener de 5.1V colocados en antiserie.

Saludos..


----------



## El nombre (Abr 13, 2007)

Revisa la fuente, todos los componentes. Esa fuente funciona correctísimamente. Algún componente no es correcto.
Saludos


----------



## Ferny (Abr 13, 2007)

La fuente es lo único que sé que funciona bien jeje 

Bueno, hoy he podido hacer más pruebas. Revisando los datasheets de cada componente he visto que hay uno que tiene una frecuencia de conmutación de 25 kHz, el puente en H LM298, así que como no lo uso, lo he des-soldado (lo que cuesta el jodío) y los picos han disminuido un poco, pero siguen estando. También he quitado de la placa el inversor Schmitt-Trigger y los picos nuevamente han disminuido un poquito más, quedando un valor de pico máximo de unos 5.5 V.

Probé poniendo un zener de 5.1 V pero no regula bien, de todas formas es normal pq la respuesta del zener es mucho más lenta que la de LM2575.

A partir de esta configuración, le he metido a la salida de la fuente un filtro adicional de tipo LC con un inductor de 1uH y un condensador electrolítico de 100 uF, y los picos han disminuido mucho, hasta unos 5.2 V máximo, cosa ya aceptable, aunque todavía sin colocar el PIC sobre la placa (algo consumirá y supongo que hará aumentar los picos). Utilicé esos componentes porque son los únicos que tenía a mano, pero estoy pensando en aumentar el filtro usando un condensador de 220 uF y un inductor de unos 10 ó 20 uH, así valores a ojímetro...

¿Voy por buen camino?

Un saludo


----------



## Ferny (Abr 16, 2007)

¡Solucionado!

Probé distintos filtros y me he quedado con un LC con L = 100 uH y C = 470 uF 16V

Ahora hay un pico de duración 1-2 us que llega a 5.1-5.2 V, eso seguro que no quema el PIC

Saludos al foro


----------



## rina (Abr 18, 2007)

La verdad esque no entiendo mucho sobre fuentes commutadas pero esa oscilacion no aparecera de la fuente cuando le añades una carga al intentar ajustar la intensidad q pide el circuito.
hay 7805 de 200mA tienen un consumo minimo de perdida por no decir ridiculo es el modelo que utiliza el antiguo cubo de telecable y te serviria para alimentar por lo menos el pic y algo mas.

pero igual lo mas factible seria un condensadoe de 100nF lo mas cercano al pic para que filtre esa oscilacion. como te posteo tiopepe
cuando digo cercano podrias soldar por el lado contrario de la placa de Vcc a Masa.

aunque tampoco me agas mucho caso no lo llevas nada mal y como ya dije no se mucho sobre fuentes conmutadad.


----------



## Ferny (Abr 18, 2007)

> La verdad esque no entiendo mucho sobre fuentes commutadas pero esa oscilacion no aparecera de la fuente cuando le añades una carga al intentar ajustar la intensidad q pide el circuito.



No parece de la fuente, ésta funciona a una frecuencia mayor, aunque tampoco puedo descartarlo totalmente. Parecía algún componente de la placa que alimenta que le pide más intensidad y provocaba el pico.



> hay 7805 de 200mA tienen un consumo minimo de perdida por no decir ridiculo es el modelo que utiliza el antiguo cubo de telecable y te serviria para alimentar por lo menos el pic y algo mas.



Eso no lo sabía pero dudo que lo encuentre por aquí, de todas formas está muy bien saber que eso existe jeje

Ya no voy a hacer más cambios al diseño, lleva un par de días funcionando perfectamente con el filtro que puse y el consumo es muy bueno, el panel solar da potencia suficiente que es lo que quería.

Un saludo


----------



## JV (Abr 18, 2007)

> hay 7805 de 200mA




Hola rina, no te estaras refiriendo a los 78L05? que son de 100mA, porque en las hojas de datos encontre siempre de 100mA, 1A y 3A.

Saludos..


----------



## OscarWeekend (Abr 23, 2007)

Que bien que eliminaste la inducción... por las señas que das es una inducción. Lo mejor es un filtro LC pasa bajos, como el que usaste.. para no usar piezas más grandes usa dos filtros pequeños en serie... es decir: Bobina-Capacitor-Bobina-Capacitor (Filtro Doble PI LC) es más efectivo que uno sencillo. Suerte..!


----------

